# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نکات تکمیلی راجع به قوانین کنکور 95

## Dj.ALI

1-دانشجویان انصرافی دوره روزانه باید فرایند انصراف خود را تا حداکثر 1-12-94 حتما به اتمام برسانند.برای دوره های شبانه اعم از پیام نور؛غیر انتفاعی ؛غیر حضوری و ازاد لازم نیست تا تاریخ فوق الذکر انصراف خود را قطعی کنند و میتوانند پس از گذراندن کنکور و اعلام نتایج اولیه اقدام به انصراف کنند.

2-دانشجویان دوره های روزانه 94 نیز میتوانند در کنکور شرکت کنند منتها انتخاب رشته ی ان ها فقط و فقط برای رشته های(غیر روزانه)است و باید انصراف خود را تا حداکثر 1-12-94 حتما به اتمام برسانند.

3-افراد از سال 64 به بعد توانیی شرکت در کنکور را در صورت قبولی دو نوبت در دوره روزانه را نخواهند داشت.

4-دانشجویان در صورت قبولی در رشته و مقطعی که قبلا ان را در دانشگاه دولتی گذرانده باشند؛میبایست شهریه پرداخت کنند.

5-دانشجویانی که در یکی از دانشگاه های دولتی تحصیلات خود را گذرانده اند در صورت قبولی در رشته های علوم پزشکی وزارت بهداشت میبایست شهریه پرداخت کنند.(البته این بند توسط دیوان عدالت اداری کشور به شکایت یک دانشجو به نام اقای رضایی باطل گردیده است اما سازمان سنجش هنوز اقدامی برای حذف این بند نکرده است.)

6-مهم:داوطلبانی که دارای بیش از یک دیپلم هستند بر اساس تبصره 5 ص 14 دفترچه کنکور سراسری 95 باید بدانند که با هر یک از دیپلم هایی که قصد شرکت در کنکور را دارند فقط در همان گروه ازمایشی هم نام با عنوان دیپلم توانایی شرکت را دارند(مثلا فردی اگر دیپلم تجربی داشته باشد و دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرد؛در صورت ثبت نام با دیپلم شماره ی 1 فقط در گروه ازمایشی تجربی حق شرکت دارد.اگر با دیپلم دوم خود ثبت نام کند نیز فقط در گروه ازمایشی انسانی توانایی شرکت دارد)؛اما سایر داوطلبان که دارای یک دیپلم هستند میتوانند بنابر علاقه در هر یک از گروه های ازمایشی ریاضی؛تجربی؛انسانی شرکت کنند و محدودیتی در این مورد ندارند.

----------


## khanom.dr.albalu

آقو یه سوال 
منی که دانشجوی دانشگاه آزادم و 1 ترم مرخصی گرفتم و هنوز هم انصراف ندادم  تو فرم چی باید بنویسم؟

----------


## A.Z

> آقو یه سوال 
> منی که دانشجوی دانشگاه آزادم و 1 ترم مرخصی گرفتم و هنوز هم انصراف ندادم  تو فرم چی باید بنویسم؟


بنظرم شما باید این گزینه رو بزنید؛دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه هستم....
هرچند که درستش این بود که سنجش آخر این گزینه اینو اضافه میکرد که و بعداً انصراف خواهم داد.

----------


## sepanta1990

> 1-دانشجویان انصرافی دوره روزانه باید فرایند انصراف خود را تا حداکثر 1-12-94 حتما به اتمام برسانند.برای دوره های شبانه اعم از پیام نور؛غیر انتفاعی ؛غیر حضوری و ازاد لازم نیست تا تاریخ فوق الذکر انصراف خود را قطعی کنند و میتوانند پس از گذراندن کنکور و اعلام نتایج اولیه اقدام به انصراف کنند.
> 
> 2-دانشجویان دوره های روزانه 94 نیز میتوانند در کنکور شرکت کنند منتها انتخاب رشته ی ان ها فقط و فقط برای رشته های(غیر روزانه)است و باید انصراف خود را تا حداکثر 1-12-94 حتما به اتمام برسانند.
> 
> 3-افراد از سال 64 به بعد توانیی شرکت در کنکور را در صورت قبولی دو نوبت در دوره روزانه را نخواهند داشت.
> 
> 4-دانشجویان در صورت قبولی در رشته و مقطعی که قبلا ان را در دانشگاه دولتی گذرانده باشند؛میبایست شهریه پرداخت کنند.
> 
> 5-دانشجویانی که در یکی از دانشگاه های دولتی تحصیلات خود را گذرانده اند در صورت قبولی در رشته های علوم پزشکی وزارت بهداشت میبایست شهریه پرداخت کنند.(البته این بند توسط دیوان عدالت اداری کشور به شکایت یک دانشجو به نام اقای رضایی باطل گردیده است اما سازمان سنجش هنوز اقدامی برای حذف این بند نکرده است.)
> ...



موارد   ۱و۳ برا کسی که فقط میخواد ازاد انتخاب رشته کنه چجوریاس؟

----------


## sanjab

برای بند 5 که دیگه فقط میشه پردیس رفت و آزاد ولی قبلا میشه بری روزانه ولی ترمی 6 تومن پول بدی حیفففف شد

----------

